# Robot con movimiento por Sensores



## Zayas84® (Nov 6, 2005)

Pues leyendo por ahi las reglas o sugerencias de como hacer las preguntas y pidiendo una disculpa si el tema esta repetido (por ahi escribi en uno similar, solo que el mio tiene un fin especifico)...  

Este proyecto me lo ha encargado mi jefe, para ver que ahcemos con las cosas que vienen sobrando o desechandose (Mouse, teclados, cajas, etc..) y se me ocurrio hacer algunas figura y muchas cosas mas...   


*1) * Es una figura construida por partes de cosas que salian de las computadoras descompuestas (Mouse, teclados, principalmente)...

*2)* Solo quiero agragarle un pequeño sensor de movimiento el cual seguira a la persona cuando pase por enfrente del Robot (por asi llamarlo)..

*3)* Solo se busca demostrar que con ingenio nada se desperdicia, solo que se quiere poner algo de mas creatividad al proyecto del reciclado..

*4) * Nivel de principiante, estoy en la carrera pero apenas estoy empezando y todavia no he visto nada (Pero eso no me desanima, lo cual es aveces es muy importante ) 

*5)* Pues un poco de Lenguaje C...

*6)* Nivel de Escolaridad En curso en la Universidad de Guadalajara...

Pues ya aclarados los puntos y esperando su copperacion les agradezco la atensión que pusieron, espero no cometer error en como hice la peticion y si es asi mil disculpas... ops: 

Espero me puedan ayudar, no importa con lo que sea, manual, un pequeño tutorial o lo que tengan a la mano, no se mucho de esto, pero les puedo asegurar que dare todo mi esfuerzo para realizarlo...  

Un saludo y Gracias


----------



## Zayas84® (Nov 15, 2005)

Pues veo que movieron  mi tema   

Parece que me equivoque de seccion, mil disculpas  ops: 

Investigando mas sobre lo que quiero hacer, ya encontre una pagina con sensores de movimiento...  

http://scmstore.com/acceso/sensores/altaCalidad/movimiento/default.asp

Pero estos me serviran para lo que quiero? ya busque por muchisimos lados, pero por ningun lado encuentro algun manual o pequeña explicacion de como hacer lo que quiero   

Por favor, haber si me pueden hechar la mano, no importa lo que sea, o anque sea complicado, yo le voy a poner ganas  para hacerlo, pero como hago algo si no se nada y tampoco lo encuentro  

Por favor y mil gracias por su atensión


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 15, 2005)

Con las partes de PC pudieras tener varios dispositivos de entrada directos, así como la facilidad para construirte sensores (por ejemplo, encoders sencillos con los mouses).
Pero siempre tendrás que hacerte de unos circuitos periféricos de control.

Lo mejor es buscar en las web de robótica a ver que encuentras para adaptarlo. Si puedes construirte un PC viejo con las partes (Motherboard, micro, memoria y un disco) podrías tener la base para "colgar" los circuitos de sensores y movimiento en sus puertos seriales y paralelo.

Como referencia y para que tomes ideas puedes visitar páginas como estas para ver algunos circuitos que podrían servirte:

http://www.chez.com/laulau/index_monty.html   (sobre todo el "circuit partie capteurs" y "circuit partie optique")

Estos dos circuitos corresponden a detectores infrarojos y ultrasónicos que pudieran usarse para detección de movimiento y presencia.

http://www.jvmbots.com/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 28, 2009)

Saludos.
Te recomento de  vallas pos las  WEB derobotica

http://www.robotic-lab.com/blog/tutoriales/como-construir-paso-a-paso-un-robot-arana/

o www.sos-robots.com

hay muchos esquemas de robot seguidor de lus,  se  puede cmabir la fotoresitencia por  sesores pasivos de movimiento ( PIR MOTION)  con sus limitaciones u otro de mas capacidad. ahy tambien ahi tambien puedes preguntar en el foro y hay muchos tutoriales.
luego nos cuentas  si lograste que  te siga y te  ayude con algunas cosas a donde quieras.


----------



## guiaval (Ago 12, 2010)

como puedo calcular el tiempo  ya que 
AL90    movlw    d'39'
        movwf    ALTO_1
A90        movlw    d'4'
        movwf    ALTO_2            
DC1        decfsz   ALTO_2,1
        goto     DC1
        decfsz   ALTO_1,1
        goto     A90
        return 
Pulso Alto a 90° 1.568 miliseg. y el pulso bajo
quiero modificar el tiempo tanto en subida como el de bajada
cuale s la formula o progrma para calcular ya que encontre el picdel pero no me cuadra con lo que hay en el codigo


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 21, 2010)

guiaval dijo:


> como puedo calcular el tiempo  ya que
> AL90    movlw    d'39'
> movwf    ALTO_1
> A90        movlw    d'4'
> ...



aqui sii que no entendi de que esta hablando este.. ¿?


----------



## guiaval (Ago 21, 2010)

ya funciono este circuito con sevos tower pro sg5010


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 22, 2010)

excelente Felicidades!


----------

